# Netgear DGN3500 :: DSL/Router



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Greetings,

My current GigE router is beginning to have issues with RF connections. This has degraded over time, so it is likely time to replace it.

I'm looking to buy a Netgear DSL/GigE Router. What this will do is change my current DSL/router (Netopia 3341) and my GigE Router (Netgear WNR3500) out and combine the GigE and DSL into one piece of equipment. 

The Netopia limits my speed to a maximum of 8 Mbps (currently using 3 Mbps). My ISP always offers to upgrade to 20 Mbps for free, but I can never take advantage of that since my old DSL is too slow.

I like the interface on the Netgear WNR3500, so I assume it is similar, but with all the DSL included.

I would like some inputs on the integration: is it smarter to leave the two entities separate? Buy a separate DSL modem and GigE router?

Any other thoughts?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I prefer to keep them separate. The ISP should change the modem to support the higher speed.

I just recently changed from ATT DSL to local cable company and didn't have to even reboot the Linksys . . just changed from PPOE to DHCP from the ISP.

No changes or redoing the port forwarding, wireless ssids / keys, etc.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I prefer to keep them separate. The ISP should change the modem to support the higher speed.
> 
> I just recently changed from ATT DSL to local cable company and didn't have to even reboot the Linksys . . just changed from PPOE to DHCP from the ISP.
> 
> No changes or redoing the port forwarding, wireless ssids / keys, etc.


I guess I have given more information. 

The ISP will replace the DSL, but they would like to start charging me a monthly fee for it. The one I currently have isn't costing me anything per month. They want to charge me $5/mth and in twenty months time I've paid for the DSL modem (and likely then some). They don't have a purchase option either. Also, they don't support any "outside" modems, to include the one I have, which I got from them. I guess the $5/mth goes partially to the support, but once it is connected and working, I won't need support ever again I would think.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Two questions: 1) I don't know the competition in your area, but I was able to get cable -12/2- and voice line with long distance for the same monthly as 6 MB DSL and a POTS voice line (no long distance) from ATT.

Depending on what's available, discuss the options with your DSL provider and possibly get credit for the monthly modem.

2) Can you put the netopia in bridge mode? (have your router do the PPOE?) I'd ask if the 8MB ceiling is in effect in bridge mode.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Two questions: 1) I don't know the competition in your area, but I was able to get cable -12/2- and voice line with long distance for the same monthly as 6 MB DSL and a POTS voice line (no long distance) from ATT.
> 
> Depending on what's available, discuss the options with your DSL provider and possibly get credit for the monthly modem.
> 
> 2) Can you put the netopia in bridge mode? (have your router do the PPOE?) I'd ask if the 8MB ceiling is in effect in bridge mode.


More info, the RF portion of the router is going bad it would seem (resetting/interfering/rebooting [not convenient for work stuff]) and it is time for a new one. I could always get a new router only that does GigE, which I could bridge into the DSL modem. BTW, yes, I can bridge them.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

With that said, I'd get a Linksys that's capable of dd-wrt (or try dd-wrt on the Netgear).

Seems more people here have problems with Netgear and dLink (and Belkin). . .


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

That Netgear model isn't listed in the dd-wrt database (the WNR3500 is, so it might work). I signed up for Samknows (FCC sponsored ISP speed testing) and they are sending me a WNR3500L. It sounds like a pretty good one, but isn't dual band.


----------

